# Gotta love Craigslist!!!



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

I have a couple of snowmobiles up for sale on CL. I've had a few people try to low ball me, a few asking various questions then, today, an interesting trade offer...


Some gal wanted to trade me her Aguana with a custom 6 foot cage for my sled! :lol:

I thought it was hilarious! I mean I don't blame a person for trying, but you never know what you're going to get offered to you when dealing with CL. 

I thought it was worth passing along.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

CL is good and bad. I've gotten a couple of items through CL but I've gotten rid of quite a few. Most were give away items but I've also sold quite a bit of stuff. Everybody out there wants to feel like they've gotten a deal. I take that into account when pricing items. For most items I list I'll just put a price on it knowing that most buyers are going to want to negotiate. Quite a bit of the time though, I've gotten asking price without any counter offers. On the ones that I did come down on, I ended up getting pretty much what I figured the item was worth. 

One time I listed something for sale and it was brand new and unused. It was eight sheets of 2" rigid foam insulation board. The stuff goes for $26 per sheet at HD. I priced it at $100 FIRM. Had a guy call and he said he was in Detroit but he'd drive up here and get it. He got here a little while later and we hauled the stuff up out of the basement and it was in the garage and we were getting ready to put it in his truck. He whips out $80. I said that my price was $100 firm and that's what the ad said. He comes back with "Well I just drove all the way up here from Detroit". I told him that I didn't care and my price was already half of what it would cost him to buy at HD and he wouldn't have to pay sales tax either. He was insistent on giving me $80. I said no and started carrying a sheet back down stairs. He grudgingly reached into his pocket and pulled out another $20. He was pissed but I didn't care. I told him that's what $100 FIRM meant. 

John


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

jpollman said:


> CL is good and bad. I've gotten a couple of items through CL but I've gotten rid of quite a few. Most were give away items but I've also sold quite a bit of stuff. Everybody out there wants to feel like they've gotten a deal. I take that into account when pricing items. For most items I list I'll just put a price on it knowing that most buyers are going to want to negotiate. Quite a bit of the time though, I've gotten asking price without any counter offers. On the ones that I did come down on, I ended up getting pretty much what I figured the item was worth.
> 
> One time I listed something for sale and it was brand new and unused. It was eight sheets of 2" rigid foam insulation board. The stuff goes for $26 per sheet at HD. I priced it at $100 FIRM. Had a guy call and he said he was in Detroit but he'd drive up here and get it. He got here a little while later and we hauled the stuff up out of the basement and it was in the garage and we were getting ready to put it in his truck. He whips out $80. I said that my price was $100 firm and that's what the ad said. He comes back with "Well I just drove all the way up here from Detroit". I told him that I didn't care and my price was already half of what it would cost him to buy at HD and he wouldn't have to pay sales tax either. He was insistent on giving me $80. I said no and started carrying a sheet back down stairs. He grudgingly reached into his pocket and pulled out another $20. He was pissed but I didn't care. I told him that's what $100 FIRM meant.
> 
> John


 
I think I remember you posting that story on the sound off forum. I totally know what you're saying about setting the price, you gotta give yourself a cushion to negotiate. 

I've used CL for buying and selling over the years. When selling an item, it never ceases to amaze me what people will offer up. Sometimes a low ball offer that is 1/3rd of the asking price, or trade items. The aguana was the strangest i've seen by far.....so far.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

I had a new trailer tire and rim for 25 $ recently and for three weeks a guy e-mailed me from way up north i think just outside of traverse city and wanted to trade from his stained glass poetry line and i thought nice but how !
He said that his mom lived in jackson so i traded recently and am happy with his art .
A moon and star , his card reads ....Under the full moon with stars shining above the Great Lakes of Northern Michigan , I dedicate my stained glass to whisper : "may the choices you make each day actualize dreams inside your heart and soul . "
[email protected]


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Maybe the iguana and cage were "code", for something else....:yikes:


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, you should reread that email. Are you sure she didn't want to put your iguana in her cage?


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

Gotta love CL. I have had people call about something I'm selling and explain to them where I live,and they tell you that they are on their way, or will drive there tomorrow, and they never show.


----------



## RoadKillCafe (Sep 24, 2007)

I just sold a towel rack (e.g. Bowflex) on CL in under 2 hours. Said first offer gets it and sure enough, the first one offered what I thought was a fair price. After that got lowball offers to ones I guess I should have held our for.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I've had it both ways. I sold my truck without even putting photos of it up in under 45 minutes. Guy paid full price in cash that night. Then I had so many tire kickers/no show/low ballers on my last car I sold on there. I've picked up things here and there. Still waiting to find some sled parts I'm looking for. I just missed out on a member here giving away a phazer or two and I could have used those parts!


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

NittanyDoug said:


> Still waiting to find some sled parts I'm looking for.


I discovered this a while ago. You can search ALL of craigslist with one search!

http://www.craigzoom.com

Give it a try. You can cover a LOT more ad postings but will more than likely need to have the item shipped. If that's not a problem, have at it.

John


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

you gotta low ball you never know,all depends on how bad u want it.maybe you put them mich helments on cl :lol:


----------



## gilly (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks for the craigzoom. I wondered if this was possible. I really would like to be able to search of of MI at once. May be this do so, can't wait to try...


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

A lot of those other websites are being shutdown by craigslist. There was Craiglook but that one I know is shut down. It was like Craigzoom. You could search the area you live in for a specific item.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

CL is funny.. Sometimes you have to list expecting to get at least half what you ask..

Anyway, I just sold a mixing console on Ebay, but also had it listed on CL. Asked 180 OBO this guy emails me saying he's interested. At the same time I got an offer on Ebay for 150. I turned the 150 down and said "consider that I am paying shipping and that it's in near perfect condition" then I emailed the CL guy and said "I just turned down 150 for it on Ebay, please let me know if you are still interested" he replies "I'll give you 135" I said, "How's 170 sound?" :lol:
Ended up going to the person on ebay for, you guessed it, 170.

I think people on craigslist sometimes just push to see what they can talk people down to because people tend to either not know what they have, or they just fold and say "whatever just come get it"


----------

